# Willard 4th of July Blackpowder shoot



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been asked to conduct the blackpowder shoot for the Willard volunteer fire department on July 4th. I'll have a sign on hwy 89/91 where you need to turn east to get to the range. It will be in a big gravel pit just east of town.

I plan on 10 different targets and the cost is just $10 for each shooter. I don't know what sort of prizes I'll have, but usually they are pretty good. All you have to do is win one and you have more than your money's worth. The proceeds go to the fire department.

I'll have cold water at the site, but no bathrooms. Sorry. Also, if it's hot, like it usually is, you might want to bring an ez-up or something to make shade with.

I even allow those nasty in-lines to shoot, but NO scopes that have any magnification to them at all. I will inspect them and if I see the slightest magnification, you can't use it. You can shoot sabots, round ball, conicals, rocks...whatever you like to shoot.

Each shoot is off hand usually, but I have been known to mix it up and I really like to favor the young people and women. There are no speed shoots involved, but there is one where if you are the first to finish you could win a really nice prize.

As always, safety comes first and I only allow one violation and you are asked to leave. No refunds.

I'd like to see some of you folks show up even if it's just to see what's going on. But I'll tell you right now, if you are into shooting blackpowder guns, you will wish you had brought it to this shoot. It's usually a small event, but it has potential to be a big one. All I need is more shooters, hecklers and folks who want to have some fun.

Shoot starts PROMPTLY at 1 p.m., no make up shoots. If you ain't there when the targets are posted, you have to sit that shoot out. Still costs you $10.

Hope to see you there.

Bears Butt
Range Master Extraordinaire


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

This sounds like a something that would be fun to attend. Do we have to sign up before? So that you know how many to expect. I it stands right now it looks like I could attend this event.


----------

